# Last edition, version



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Long time no posts =)

I'm planning a trip, I have changed my plan trip many times. Finally, I guess that I have the final plan. So I'd like to know how to say _Plan trip - last edition or definitive._

Is _Trása: poslední vydání_ or _konečný převod_ good? 

Děkuji předem


----------



## ilocas2

I would say:

Plán cesty - poslední verze / konečná verze


----------



## Garin

Other options:

*Trasa cesty* / *výletu* _or_ *Itinerář* (_very Czech_ ) + *nejnovější* / *finální* / *definitivní* + *vydání *

Any combination is possible.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji vám! 
So, in which situatios should I use _vydání_ or_ převod_?


----------



## Garin

Do not use "převod", Tagarela, it does not have the desired meaning. "Převod" is like "transmission" or "conversion", not "edition" or "draft". Stick to "vydání" and you will not be mistaken


----------



## Petra123

I would go for ilocas2's "verze" rather than "vydání".

"Vydání" means "edition" and in Czech it is used for published books or other materials. 

"nejnovějsí" implies there might be another edition in the future
"finální/konečná" sounds perfect to me for your purpuse


----------

